# The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator | Round 7



## Kingy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yo! Welcome back to The GBATemp Hunger Games Simulator!
I'm TheKingy34 and I'll be your host again.








Yes, there are now more people able to play :^)

If you have no idea of what I am talking about, well the hunger games simulator is when there are random events that happen that you may die or live from. Your goal is to survive this randomly-generated round. Who will win?
Let's find out. :^)

You can nominate GBATemp users and fictional characters, that would help grow the number of players
this round.

It is a good idea to look at the previous rounds, so you are not completely confused.


Spoiler: Previous rounds



http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-round-6.436555/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-the-5-anual-gbatemp-hunger-games.436195/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-3rd-round.422485/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-round-2.421639/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-anime-edition-round-1.422502/




You can also upload custom photos if you don't want your 'Temp avatar shown.

And the difficulty will be high. Good luck.

Joining is over! We have found our tributes! 

Well, goodbye :^)​


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 6, 2016)

hmm, I nominate @astronautlevel .
Let's have some fun :^)


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 6, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> hmm, I nominate @astronautlevel .
> Let's have some fun :^)


 
Lets do this


----------



## Ricken (Aug 6, 2016)

Cool, I'm not hours late for once.  TO THE GAMES!!


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 6, 2016)

Add me.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

I nomin8 @luigoalma @VinsCool @raulpica @p1ngpong @Bortz @mgrev @migles @CIAwesome526 @GhostLatte @Skyshadow101 and @Arecaidian Fox.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 6, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I nomin8 @luigoalma @VinsCool @raulpica @p1ngpong @Bortz @mgrev @migles @CIAwesome526 @GhostLatte @Skyshadow101 and @Arecaidian Fox.


So many tags @[email protected]
but at the same time...
JOIN US!!!


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder how I'll die this time. Hopefully I dont get stabbed by a stick again or get killed by a serial killer (@keven3477).


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Wooooo time to die.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wooooo time to die.


Y'Know, unless RNG is nice to you


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh also, can somebody tag me when it starts.
I dont follow the whole "yay join spamm aaa" but then it stops notifying me and I dont know when it actually starts lmao


----------



## endoverend (Aug 6, 2016)

ooh put me in der and @Chary


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Oh also, can somebody tag me when it starts.
> I dont follow the whole "yay join spamm aaa" but then it stops notifying me and I dont know when it actually starts lmao


*Insert Krazy A here*


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 6, 2016)

I nominate @SirBeethoven! And a random Porygon2 .


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 6, 2016)

Let's do this.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Sure thing.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

rip why is Tomato Hentai in me and Zelock's district. its the love district get out jk 
Can we have someone cool like, any furry @Davidosky99 :3


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> rip why is Tomato Hentai in me and Zelock's district. its the love district get out jk
> Can we have someone cool like, any furry @Davidosky99 :3



Yes, I want my nominations into my team! I mean, contributors are cool, but they're not who I want.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> rip why is Tomato Hentai in me and Zelock's district. its the love district get out jk
> Can we have someone cool like, any furry @Davidosky99 :3


:3


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 6, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> Yes, I want my nominations into my team! I mean, contributors are cool, but they're not who I want.







Of course, the person who you nominated has to accept first


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

FIGHT ME!!! NO COWBELL HELD BACK!! >:-)


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 6, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> FIGHT ME!!! NO COWBELL HELD BACK!! >:-)



:') add him, please! @TheKingy34


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

I nominate @itsRyan, @raulpica, @Nanquitas, @chronoss, and @Bortz for any current or future MATCHES!!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> @raulpica,@Bortz for any current or future MATCHES!!


Ninja'd


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Ninja'd


 we need to fight BRO! *takes out a classic (  ) can of cola


----------



## Kingy (Aug 6, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> :') add him, please! @TheKingy34


Added.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 6, 2016)

district 1 best district


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

District 9 master race


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 6, 2016)

District 4 best district!  We have a motherfucking Saber!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm all alone


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I want to participate in the next round too!
> 
> Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 6, 2016)

I accept the nomination for this round! @Swiftloke, thanks for showing me to this thread.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

I nomin9 @Ubuntuの刀


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 6, 2016)

but district 11 has everyone who has gone in a rampage of kills.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> but district 11 has everyone who has gone in a rampage of kills.


Umm truce? I'm a pacifist, never killed anybody


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 6, 2016)

:v


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> Yes, I want my nominations into my team! I mean, contributors are cool, but they're not who I want.


You sir, wound me <\3


----------



## Kingy (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll take the contributors instead :^)


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 6, 2016)

Yay, I'm not late! Got a bit scared when I saw the PM that it might will be the case again tho.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 6, 2016)

Chary said:


> You sir, wound me <\3


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 6, 2016)

is it me or does it seem that this game is going to be anime vs furry


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> is it me or does it seem that this game is going to be anime vs furry


We should do an actual match for that.
I might do it after this one.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 6, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> We should do an actual match for that.
> I might do it after this one.


Anime team represent!


----------



## VitaType (Aug 6, 2016)

I nominate @VitaType (is this against the etiquette guide?)


----------



## chronoss (Aug 7, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> I nominate @itsRyan, @raulpica, @Nanquitas, @chronoss, and @Bortz for any current or future MATCHES!!


Sorry, i can't run now, I'm trying to drink my beer


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 7, 2016)

chronoss said:


> Sorry, i can't run now, I'm trying to drink my beer


Bruh it's automated you do nothing beyond giving your approval


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 7, 2016)

Pretty sure one of my teammates was the first to die in the 5th game. Hope that doesn't happen again..

I'm also glad I don't have any furrys in my district.


----------



## PK101 (Aug 7, 2016)

I nominate myself


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2016)

PK101 said:


> I nominate myself


I nominate you too


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 7, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> I nominate you too


I nominate you.
So I can kill you. 
(Don't take it seriously )


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2016)

How am I supposed to win when I'm facing cute cats/foxes (avatars)?!


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll join in, gotta represent the weeb team


----------



## endoverend (Aug 7, 2016)

Chary said:


> How am I supposed to win when I'm facing cute cats/foxes (avatars)?!


With the power of anime!


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 7, 2016)

Chary said:


> How am I supposed to win when I'm facing cute cats/foxes (avatars)?!


Yeah, I can't face against someone with a Naoto picture :c


----------



## chronoss (Aug 7, 2016)

I nominate myself


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 7, 2016)

Chary said:


> How am I supposed to win when I'm facing cute cats/foxes (avatars)?!


You won't, you will lose to us furries


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I nominate you.
> So I can kill you.
> (Don't take it seriously )


Omg YES! Fight me in the HUNGER GAMES!


----------



## Ricken (Aug 7, 2016)

I have dankglasses.  FITE MEH


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> is it me or does it seem that this game is going to be anime vs furry


Is there any Beethoven anime? ;P

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ricken said:


> I have dankglasses.  FITE MEH


BRING IT BUB! Unh-HUH!


----------



## VitaType (Aug 7, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> Is there any Beethoven anime? ;P


http://myanimelist.net/anime/31157/ClassicaLoid


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 7, 2016)

VitaType said:


> http://myanimelist.net/anime/31157/ClassicaLoid


interesting


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 7, 2016)

I NOMINATE @Salamencizer
If he gets in, make him in the same district im in :^)


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 7, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> I NOMINATE @Salamencizer
> If he gets in, make him in the same district im in :^)


I'm in if I'm in the same district as her :^)


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 7, 2016)

Robins said:


> Pretty sure one of my teammates was the first to die in the 5th game. Hope that doesn't happen again..
> 
> I'm also glad I don't have any furrys in my district.


Well tripping on mines and falling crotch first onto an arrow is fun


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 7, 2016)

Robins said:


> Pretty sure one of my teammates was the first to die in the 5th game. Hope that doesn't happen again..
> 
> I'm also glad I don't have any furrys in my district.


Ayy


----------



## nxwing (Aug 7, 2016)

Let me join District 7


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 7, 2016)

PUT ME IN DISTRICT FIVE


----------



## Kingy (Aug 7, 2016)

back n' being added.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 7, 2016)

When doe it start?


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> When doe it start?


When every unclaimed spot is claimed.

Eh, may as well nominate more people.
@Toiry921 , @nxwing , @Red9419 , @ElyosOfTheAbyss ,


----------



## Toiry921 (Aug 7, 2016)

I volunteer as tribute


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 7, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> When every unclaimed spot is claimed.
> 
> Eh, may as well nominate more people.
> @Toiry921 , @nxwing , @Red9419 , @ElyosOfTheAbyss ,


Thanks for letting me know. 
Yeah I'll join this round.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 7, 2016)

Team anime represent

(you need to change my picture now for consistency  )


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 8, 2016)

Nominating @CitizenSnips


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh didn't see this, yes i want in


----------



## Seriel (Aug 8, 2016)

@TheKingy34 Me and Zelock changed our avatars, can you update them


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Prooobably too many slots this round.
@Vulpes Abnocto
@tj_cool 
@p1ngpong
@raulpica 
@Costello
@shaunj66
@Bortz
@Veho


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)

That and he's been inactive for like 2 days :/
Maybe someone else should take over?


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> That and he's been inactive for like 2 days :/
> Maybe someone else should take over?


I can take over if you guys are okay with it.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I be part of this round too?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok, I have been busy. I'll update it today.

EDIT: Wow. Just enough people joined while I was inactive. What kind of witchcraft is this?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yay I'm with zelok and jekus


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

@TheKingy34 here's the original image for Zelocks avatar, that one looks a but weird lel





@Davidosky99 yes I requested it :3


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

@TheKingy34, is this starting soon™ maybe?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @TheKingy34, is this starting soon™ maybe?


Yes™, It™ starts™ when™ you™ want™ it™ to™. Just™ say™ when™ it™ is™ a™ good™ time™ to™ start™.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Yes™, It™ starts™ when™ you™ want™ it™ to™. Just™ say™ when™ it™ is™ a™ good™ time™ to™ start™.


On your marks,
get set,

GO!!


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

The GBATemp hunger games | Round 7
So, entries for being a contestant is now closed. If you are not included in the list below, you are not in this round. You can wait until round 8 to join that round instead.


Spoiler: Contestants



@TheKingy34 
@endoverend 
@Chary 
@Voxel Studios
@CitizenSnips 
@Lucar 
@Tomato Hentai
@Toiry921 
@Red9419
@Supster131
@astronautlevel
@vayanui8
@TrashyClassy
@chronoss
@Salamencizer
@Swiftloke
@Skyshadow101
@Ubuntuの刀 
@Snowdori
@VinsCool
@nxwing
@ImCarlosGG
@SirBeethoven
@PK101
@Davidosky99
@Zelock
@Jackus
@mgrev
@rileysrjay
@Dayfid
@Ricken
@SomeGamer
@keven3477
@Robins
@joyoshi
@Feeling it!
Long list...


So, yeah. We will start in 60 minutes. Take a nice break. 
~TheKingy34​


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> The GBATemp hunger games | Round 7
> So, entries for being a contestant is now closed. If you are not included in the list below, you are not in this round. You can wait until round 8 to join that round instead.
> 
> 
> ...



Let's take some Doritos and Mountain Dew to be stronger! @SirBeethoven @PK101


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

About time!


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> With the power of anime!


Anime - what's that!? You better pick some snacks if you wanna kill somebody


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2016)

@TheKingy34 @endoverend Who's ready to beat down the competition?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> Let's take some Doritos and Mountain Dew to be stronger! @SirBeethoven @PK101


LET'S DO IT! Oo! I also need the electric piano! ...... Let's fight @chronoss's team with FURY!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> LET'S DO IT! Oo! I also need the electric piano! ...... Let's fight @chronoss's team with FURY!


https://goo.gl/images/KH6Pte


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> https://goo.gl/images/KH6Pte


Yes yes.... That is me! >: - D


----------



## chronoss (Aug 9, 2016)

SirBeethoven said:


> LET'S DO IT! Oo! I also need the electric piano! ...... Let's fight @chronoss's team with FURY!





Spoiler: Are you ready ?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Time's up! Time to start the bloodbath!


Spoiler: The Bloodbath


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

A shovel... How useful -_-


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Time's up! Time to start the bloodbath!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Bloodbath


mfw everyone in my district runs away


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Day 1!


Spoiler: Day 1








That was fast...


Spoiler: riperoni















Night 1!


Spoiler: Night 1












Day 2!


Spoiler: Day 2









Spoiler: rip


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

@ImCarlosGG got any good fish?

@Davidosky99 oh crap... Let me just run...

@PK101 Working with the enemy I see.... Let me just grab my sickle...

Oh crap! Sorries @chronoss :,(


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Night 2...


Spoiler: Night 2









Chary, I thought I could trust you! I guess it is just me and endoverend than...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

Night 2 said:
			
		

> "Skyshadow101 poisons Voxel's drink, but mistakes it for his own and dies."


So who the hell dies? That's a bit confusing to me...

Edit: So after minutes of brain-farts and mental blockages, I think Skyshadow101 dies. Sorry you had to go poison _yourself_ just over me...


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Aaaaand both of my teammates are dead. Really? 
At least I'm still alive I guess


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Night 2...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night 2
> ...


God dammit @Jackus


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Aaaaand both of my teammates are dead. Really?
> At least I'm still alive I guess


Congrats! Me and @ImCarlosGG are thinkin about home... I'm pretty sure @PK101 is starting to become a traitor :,( WHYYYY?!


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry astro.
---





I'm so proud of you <3


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> So who the hell dies? That's a bit confusing to me...


Skyshadow101 dies.

Day 3


Spoiler: Day 3








Now you are just messing with me, endoverend.
and @Swiftloke, :^) riperoni, your district is now extinct.


Spoiler: rip


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 9, 2016)

How can I join?


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)

Talk about having a great team, eh?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

Yay! @PK101! Maybe we can just talk this out!

Sorry @Swiftloke! :,(

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> How can I join?


Next round


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

OH COME ON
Well, I guess both my teammates dying instantly gave me some trauma. I mean, I had like over a week to get to know them before the games started!


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Nit Tee


Spoiler: Night 3


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry @Supster131  (not sorry)


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Day 4


Spoiler: Day 4










Spoiler: rip


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 9, 2016)

@CitizenSnips


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Night 4


Spoiler: Night 4


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 9, 2016)

Slay!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Slay!


Brutal!


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Slay!


Savage.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 9, 2016)

@Jackus


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> @Jackus





Spoiler: Day 5


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Spoiler: Day 5


Did I said you I love you?  (no homo)


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 9, 2016)

Goodbye @Jackus 
Serves you right for killing me :^)


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Goodbye @Jackus
> Serves you right for killing me :^)


Godamnit.
I'm gonna set Zelock on you all, time for my vengeance.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Godamnit.
> I'm gonna set Zelock on you all, time for my vengeance.


Inb4 she commits suicide :^)


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Godamnit.
> I'm gonna set Zelock on you all, time for my vengeance.


Didn't we were friends? .


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Arena event


Spoiler: The Arena










Spoiler: rip


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 9, 2016)

ImCarlosGG said:


> Did I said you I love you?  (no homo)


It's not gay if you say no homo.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy fuck @keven3477 you just treated my wounds and now I kill you


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Night 5


Spoiler: Night 5



Everybody pray, we are running out of 'Tempers! (Pls dun die.)


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh no


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

Day 5 said:
			
		

> "Voxel attempts to run through the border"


Before I unwatch this thread like a sore loser, how did I die here? Just run into a brick wall like a retard or something? I don't get it...


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Oh no


-Knuckles


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Before I unwatch this thread like a sore loser, how did I die here? Just run into a brick wall like a retard or something? I don't get it...


Basically thats what you did yeah.


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Before I unwatch this thread like a sore loser, how did I die here? Just run into a brick wall like a retard or something? I don't get it...


The border is like an electric forcefield, if you hit it you pretty muchget electrocuted


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Before I unwatch this thread like a sore loser, how did I die here? Just run into a brick wall like a retard or something? I don't get it...


The border is an electric field


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Basically thats what you did yeah.


Oh FFS.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy fuck @joyoshi @Robins that's brutal


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow. My electricity had to go down at this moment. ¬_¬, well, atleast it is back and no data is lost!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> My electricity had to go down at this moment


Sorry, must've been because, like, 4 people rammed into that electric fence... :^)


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Sorry, must've been because, like, 4 people rammed into that electric fence... :^)


Yeah. What a coincidence. It was *all your fault.*


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 9, 2016)

This game stresses me out irl more than it should.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 9, 2016)

RIP @Chary 

Press f to pay respects


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> RIP @Chary
> 
> Press f to pay respects


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

endoverend said:


> RIP @Chary
> 
> Press f to pay respects


qwertyuiopasdghjklzxcvbnm


----------



## endoverend (Aug 9, 2016)

In the future this should be done via a PM so you can kick the people who die. Also it's going way too fast


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Day 69



Spoiler: Day 6








Wow, @Jackus, you was not lying. 



Spoiler: rip


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

MMMM SORRY


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Day 69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What


'endoverend runs away from Zelock.'


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> 'endoverend runs away from Zelock.'


@endoverend HAHA YOURE SCARED ARENT YOU
Woooo kill everyone Zelock~


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Night 6


Spoiler: Night 6








Hope I win as I climb a tree to rest like 100 times.


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

You're really gonna get it now @Lucar


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> View attachment 58500
> View attachment 58501


brb kms
OH WAIT IM ALREADY DEAD


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

The Feast



Spoiler: WARNING: SUPER SAD, WILL MAKE YOU CRY!!!

















@endoverend pls avenge


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

MUEHEHHEHJDHADHAWDG&ÂWDJ(*AW


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Day 7 GRAND DAD


Spoiler: Day 7











Spoiler: Day 7



They're coming for you, @joyoshi >:^)


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

O SHIT O SHIT O SHIT HELP


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Sorry astro.
> ---
> 
> 
> ...


WHYYYYYY </3


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

#district1livesmatter

you're just bulys >:^(


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Chary said:


> WHYYYYYY </3


Hey, that could be worse. I managed to kill myself during the first day by setting a remote mine that exploded in front of me feet.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> View attachment 58500
> View attachment 58501


@Lucar Thank you for avenging me ;^;


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Spoiler: WARNING: SADDEST RIP SPOILER EVER!









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: Night 7



BORING








Spoiler: Day 8






@joyoshi ur just a buly ;_;





Spoiler: rip


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

3 left.

Go @joyoshi !
Kill that mean Lucar pls.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> 3 left.
> 
> Go @joyoshi !
> Kill that mean Lucar pls.


Sad news 4 you 2 day


Spoiler: Night 8






:^)



Who will win? @mgrev or @Lucar?


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

ffs, I was trying to set a trap for @Lucar


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Sad news 4 you 2 day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night 8
> ...


@mgrev please kill that filthy Lucar.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

5 minutes until I reveal the winner.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

Sounds good.
...I dunno why but I feel like doing the next round because why not. 
Would I be able to?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

And the winner is...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ME. I win somehow.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## PK101 (Aug 9, 2016)

rip


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

lol jk xD you should've seen the look on your face which I cannot see. Another 10 minutes.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Go @Lucar!
Is what I would say if he were using Happy Furry. Kill him @mgrev


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> lol jk xD you should've seen the look on your face which I cannot see. Another 10 minutes.





Jackus said:


> Sounds good.
> ...I dunno why but I feel like doing the next round because why not.
> Would I be able to?


kek


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Sounds good.
> ...I dunno why but I feel like doing the next round because why not.
> Would I be able to?


yes. Sure.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I join the next round too? Use Eevee again.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

But, @Jackus, put me in it or I'll be mad >:^(


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

It's not even over and people are already discussing the next one

I want in


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 9, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> It's not even over and people are already discussing the next one
> 
> I want in


same

when i tell you to kill me next time
don't


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> same
> 
> when i tell you to kill me next time
> don't


Sorry, I'm very bad at consoling suicidal people


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> But, @Jackus, put me in it or I'll be mad >:^(


When shall I do it?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> When shall I do it?


When this one is actually over. After that, anytime you want.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So, start guessing who won while I set the post up. :^)


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 9, 2016)

nxwing won


----------



## endoverend (Aug 9, 2016)

Rip


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

nxwing, come on!!


----------



## endoverend (Aug 9, 2016)

IT WAS RIGGED THE WHOLE TIME, YOU JUST DIDNT WANT TO MAKE YOUR OWN DISTRICT WIN BECAUSE YOU MADE THE GAME @TheKingy34


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

So, here we go:


Spoiler: Winner stuff













Spoiler: For Lucar





:^)


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

NUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

fucking--
THATS IT
IM RIGGING THE NEXT ONE

..
I'm... joking.
I won't.
k


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2016)

What a way to go, @mgrev. All hail the survivor, Lucar

I totally want in on the next one too!!!


----------



## Lucar (Aug 9, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, I was the first person to die. Anyways, congrats to lucar!


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

yes


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 9, 2016)

If  there is another round, sign me up!


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> yes


Look at the guy with 5 kills :^)


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll probably wait a few days and then host the next round myself lel
In the meantime if anyone wants to start one, i'll do it after that.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sign mii in 4 da next one


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Lucar said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I was legit rooting 4 U the whole time


----------



## Lucar (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I was legit rooting 4 U the whole time



Lies! I will have you held in Contempt of Court!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Lies! I will have you held in Contempt of Court!


No I really was right after I died


----------



## Lucar (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> No I really was right after I died





Swiftloke said:


> Go @Lucar!
> Is what I would say if he were using Happy Furry. Kill him @mgrev



;-;


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Lucar said:


> ;-;


Boo can't take a joke


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow. This thread is still alive?


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)

Next Round: Weebs vs Furries?


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Next Round: Weebs vs Furries?


How would you make that in the simulator?
Wouldn't the sides keep attacking each other?


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jackus said:


> How would you make that in the simulator?
> Wouldn't the sides keep attacking each other?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Who cares?
We'll find out who the real weebs and furries are this way.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 9, 2016)

WEEBS VS FURRIES WEEBS VS FURRIES


----------



## Seriel (Aug 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Who cares?
> We'll find out who the real weebs and furries are this way.


Alright then.

Sounds good.


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm in again!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Next Round: Weebs vs Furries?


You got ninja'd by 5 pages by me. lmao
How do you setup the images on the simulator?


----------



## 7Robins (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg i completely missed this one. But I want in in the next.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 9, 2016)

Darn it, this had to happen while it was the mid day, some people were still sleeping.

Darn it joyoshi, I heal your wounds so you could help me not so you could kill me. curse that trump and him wanting to build electric walls. (we shouldn't give him any ideas)


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

THIS WAS FUCKING RIGGED I SWEAR TO GOD THIS IS THE THIRD TIME I HAVD BEEN OF THE FINAL TO. I'M GONNS COMMIT SUDOLU I CAN'T STAND THIS


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Weebs VS Furries pls.

#TeamFurries


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Weebs VS Furries pls.
> 
> #TeamFurries


I might do it soon(tm)


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I might do it soon(tm)


Why not start it sooner?


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm in for team weebs


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I might do it soon


Kingmoji power.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Kingmoji power.


You rigged this don't lie


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> You rigged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I did not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Fite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fucking annhilates you*

You asked for it


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> *fucking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily, I survived
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a chance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to save
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rself from
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an eternal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What do you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pick?


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> But
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I choose brutal DOOM


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I choose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remember
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, TheKingy34 can and
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will forever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haunt you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am considered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most annoying
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on earth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 therefore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you cannot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ever defeat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are doomed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard of "block n shotgun?"


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Ever heard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ever heard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of 'invincibility
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'?


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. And blocc n shotgun penetrates that


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leg11LoaderHax
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can survive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blocc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n shotgun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 9, 2016)

Can you survive getting banned?
*Calls mods*


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if i kill myself. Then you can't do shit to me.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 9, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Can you survive getting banned?
> *Calls mods*


:^(


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 10, 2016)

Weebs represent. I'm in. I can't belive I betrayed my own team and then fell in a hole last round. Karma sure is a bitch


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Weebs represent. I'm in. I can't belive I betrayed my own team and then fell in a hole last round. Karma sure is a bitch


Yeah, how dare you?


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm in for next round, requesting new avatar of:


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Aww. I died of a mistake.  I want to join next round too!

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 10, 2016)

I feel that making another round now might be milking it a bit but I'll still join. I'll represent team anime though.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I feel that making another round now might be milking it a bit but I'll still join. I'll represent team anime though.


Uh what


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2016)

TEAM ANIME SHALL CONQUER ALL. WE WILL SHOW THEM THE TRUE POWER OF WEEBS---*sets off own landmine*


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 10, 2016)

If no one sets up Weebs vs Furries by tomorrow morning, I'll probably host it.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Aug 10, 2016)

SIGN ME UP ON THE NEXT ROUND


----------



## Phantom64 (Aug 10, 2016)

Listen Pleasea bout the Freeshop has now Passed we try to ignore it please


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 10, 2016)

Sign me up again (in hopes I don't miss that one)! I need a new avy tho. If it doesn't change by the time you add me, just use my current one (most likely case).


----------

